# Certifications



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

I was just wondering what you guys thought of Cisco cert. I have never gotten it, and it hasnt been in issue, but I have heard about it and checked into the thing, the pre-test/practice tests they give for it online seem similar to basic Networking/Routing sections of alot of other certs. I allready have. 

I was just wondering what eveyone else thought about it out there, has it helped you get a job or advance? 

and anyone that thinks its good or bad if you could give reasons for your belief it would help me to make up my mind on if I go get it or not. 

Thanks


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Cisco has some of the hardest certs from what I'm told. I do know that their high-end internet cert has a huge failing rate. Can't think of the cert name. If you got the patiance and money, go for it. Get some high-end certs and you'll be making money real fast.


----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

danrak said:


> *Cisco has some of the hardest certs from what I'm told. I do know that their high-end internet cert has a huge failing rate. Can't think of the cert name. If you got the patiance and money, go for it. Get some high-end certs and you'll be making money real fast. *


The low end Cisco certs are not that hard from what I hear. When you get to the mid level (CCNP) and high end (CCIE) I hear it gets very difficult. There are a couple of people where I work with their CCNP cert, requires 4 or 5 tests I think, and they both said they put their life on hold for about 6 months to a year just to study for those tests. And working on Cisco stuff is their primary job. The CCIE cert requires a written and a lab test. This is the cert I hear has a very very high failure rate. Last I heard it was something like a $1000 to take the lab test!! If you have the time to learn and get some Cisco Certs it can only benefit you career.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Hehehehe... I get my training for free!!!! I am enrolled in a program through my highschool to get training for the CCIE (don't ask me why they skip the low end) "All" I have to pay for is the test... I can't even afford to start sessions with my personal trainer ($50/hr) let alone lay down $150+ in cash for a test (yet) Plus next year I'm getting certified with Windows 2000 (test and all) who said middle america full of hicks and weirdos ( oh wait that was me...no offense.. I live there too)


Now, If I can just get Tech to retire and give me his job, I'll be set!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The CCIE from what I hear is the top end test I couldn't remember the name off. I belive you have to fly out to their testing center for it. But if you get it, they say you are garunteed a job making 6 digits a year. Well one can dream. 

Anywho, hope you don't mind, I'm going to transfer this to the cert area.


----------

